# 92 Max 68k Original Miles, Parts car/ fixer upper



## bugout908 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys unfortunately i rear ended another car with my max... only 68k original miles... the car still starts and there are no fluids leaking.. just body damage so its good if you wanna fixer up or just gut her for parts. I LIVE IN FLOWERY BRANCH GA... the car must be gone next saturday 5/26/09 BEST OFFER TAKES IT OR ITS GOING TO THE CAR JUNKER. Id much rather have her go to one of you guys than a junker. 

contact info

[email protected]
908 872 1428

ask for Jeff

once again the car is located in NW Georgia(Flowery Branch)


----------

